# 8.5/26 Trac adjustment



## caroth (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi guys, first post and I searched before starting this thread so apologies if this topic has been covered. 

I purchased a used trac drive, 1998 model. Low use but assembly of the unit was poor, one of the tracs was installed backwards. I have corrected the issue but could not find a spec for how tight the tracks should be on the cogs. Anyone have advise?

Thanks!


----------

